# Dog Hair and Framed Digital Pet Portraits



## Faoladh (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello all. I was recently made redundant for the second time in less than a year and am currently living in a hostel. I've had all sorts of issues with PIP and Universal Credit and am at at risk person who has difficulties getting around due to multiple conditions, so am trying to get my own hustle going working from home.

I do both more traditional pet portraits, which are digitally painted then custom framed for you. My style is semi-realistic. I don't believe in tracing outlines or using filters on photos then passing it off as a painting.

I also do portraits, sculptures and more made almost entirely out of dog (and sometime cat) hair. To make your portrait that extra bit more personal, save the fluff when you next take your baby to the groomers and I'll incorporate it into their portrait.

I spend up to 12 hours on portraits and 25 hours on sculptures. I make things in a few different formats so PM me for more example pictures and to negotiate what you'd like. Prices start at £40 including first class shipping for an 8x8 inch dog hair portrait x

View media item 79320


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You have a talent there. Not my style but I can really appreciate the work that goes into them.
I can imagine someone who has lost a pet, having one as a keepsake 

How much hair does it take to make one picture? 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Faoladh (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi and thankyou; yes it is very labour intensive and fiddly. I did one for a cat owner (doing their their tabby coat was a 14 hour long nightmare) and they told me they'd cried tears of joy when they opened their package and saw their portrait. I love that I'm able to do that for people. I'd say about as much as one can fit in a typical ziploc freezer bag? Couple of good handfuls?

View media item 79323
View media item 79325


----------

